# numbness around eye UPDATED



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Ive had one sided headaches on and off for the past few months and my doctor sent me for a ct scan (negative) and then referred me to a neurologist saying they are probably just migraines. Only I dont have any symptoms of migraines (auras, nauseau, etc) The headaches are starting to subside but now Im getting numbness around my left eye (same side I had the headaches) It's mostly on the outer edge of my eye (where that bone is around your eye) Sometimes I also feel a little numbess in my cheek and near my nose and on my nose or a feeling like a spider is walking on my face. I dont have blurred vision. When I put my symptoms into Google I get all this stuff about MS which really freaks me out. My neurologist appointment isnt for a month so Im kinda nervous till then. When I tell people they all say oh its probably just a pinched nerve but nothing I read on the internet suggests that.
Anyone have a clue?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

yup with no cause and the neuro I saw was an idiot saying my symptoms were depression even though I am not depressed. I sat on my hands to refrain myself. My headaches are very localized, I can tell them exactly where the pain is, my numbness is on the same side of my face. I used to have many symptoms of MS until my B12 shots kicked in(they took about 6-7months) and the nerves started to be restored. Now I only get the numbness in my face if I don't take my B12 and my MS symptoms have gone away. For whatever reason I do not absorb B12 and my peripherial nervous system was attacked and it moved onto the central nervous system which caused all the MS symptoms. Ironicaly while I was waiting for my neuro appt to see if I had MS DH ended up being diagnosed with MS. He had 1 attack of optic neuritis almost 3 years ago and that's it. His ON never lasted as long as it usually does either. You'd never know he had it.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I wonder if lack of b-12 is my issue too. I eat a vegetarian/sometimes vegan diet so it's possible I dont get enough B-12. Another search result that comes up for me is bell's palsy which is not nearly as scary as MS.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I also get the very specific headaches. Like I can point to the exact spot it hurts. If you hear anything knew let me know. I bought some b-12 supplements last night.


----------



## SKK (Apr 9, 2005)

It could be referred pain/numbness from tightness in the SCM or other neck/shoulder muscle. You might also check with a massage therapist or physical therapist. I've had weird symptoms before that ended up being muscular.


----------



## Magella (Apr 5, 2004)

I have very similar symptoms: localized headache on one side, numbness/tingling around eye on same side as headache (and sometimes both eyes), sometimes the whole right side of my face tingles, a couple of times even my arm and leg on that side tingled for awhile. No diagnosis, normal MRI and normal basic neurological exam. Finally went to a chiropractor b/c I thought it could be my neck (like a pinched nerve), and the chiro thinks at least some of my symptoms could be due to misalignment and nerve entrapment in my neck. There are nerves in the neck that affect/control the face and head, so if those get pinched you can get numbness and tingling in the face and/or head. After a month so far of treatment, I am headache free and have much less tingling in my face. I've had none in the hand/arm since beginning treatment. Several years ago I went to a chiropractor just for the one-sided headaches, and after treatment had no headaches for many years. I'm hopeful that I've found the cause and the treatment, but time will tell.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

See I would go to a chiropractor but Im afraid. You will all probably think this is silly, but I went to one a few months ago and on the 4th visit I was laying on my stomach on the table and he pushed on a certain spot in my back. It felt painful and he said it was normal. Well an hour later I was home and the pain got worse and worse until I felt like I couldnt breathe at all. I went to the emergency room and it turned out he broke a rib. Ever since Im terrified to go. Im sure there are good ones and bad ones like with anything but I dont know how to find the good ones!

It's interesting that we all have the same symptoms. I guess I shouldnt get myself so worked up about it.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I also wanted to tell Carrie that I read about this in case it's helpful for your dh:

_Since the Optic Neuritis Treatment Trial (ONTT), doctors have discovered that treating patients with intravenous steroid medication (but not oral steroids) reduces the risk of developing MS later on. This finding is very significant since approximately 50% of those who experience an initial occurrence of optic neuritis will develop MS. While this treatment has little if any impact on vision, it is important for overall health._


----------



## Magella (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama*
See I would go to a chiropractor but Im afraid. You will all probably think this is silly, but I went to one a few months ago and on the 4th visit I was laying on my stomach on the table and he pushed on a certain spot in my back. It felt painful and he said it was normal. Well an hour later I was home and the pain got worse and worse until I felt like I couldnt breathe at all. I went to the emergency room and it turned out he broke a rib. Ever since Im terrified to go.

Bummer! Yep, there are bad chiropractors out there. There are some awesome ones too. I think part of the trick to finding a good one is by word of mouth, part of it is by talking to them during a consultation before they work on you (and mentioning previous bad experiences would be a good part of this talk), part of it is luck. I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad experience. If I were in your shoes I'd be afraid to go to another chiropractor too.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

accupuncture or accupressure.
don't be afraid of a chiro they can always adivise you on posture, back supports, tips, things to help you deal without 'adujsting you' so your bones crack.







they are awesome!


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama*
I went to the emergency room and it turned out he broke a rib.


Holy cow! No wonder you don't want to go back! I agree with the pp who said to ask around for recommendations, though...a good chiropractor is worth her weight in gold







I hope that it all turns out to be nothing big!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Any of you know of some home remedies to help me cope?


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

So I went to see the Neurologist today. He said that he is almost positive that I just have migraines. He's going to do an ultrasound of the head to look at the veins to see how severe my migraines are and to make sure it's not muscle related. He did all these weird tests where he tapped on different parts of me and had me looks at things and walk and whatnot. He said my balance is really off and that is related to the migraines. I asked him why I dont get the severe headaches or the nausea or auras and he said that they effect all people differently. He also gave me a huge vitamin regimen. Things like 4000mg of C a day and powdered magnesium, 150mg of B complex, etc. Plus Nitro Glicerin Ointment to put on my hand.(supposed to help somehow)

Just wanted to give you guys an update.


----------

